# Production/Factory fault with Dashboard



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

A photo would be nice.


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG so I went round the apartment parking lot where I live and took the two pictures and a lady came out and said stop taking pictures of us and you're going to Jail... really really freaky! made my stomach churn then I showed her the pictures of the dashboard and she said you can easily change them. Wieeerrrd!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As far as I can see that's the way my ECO MT looks. It may be the color - I have the black interior. As for the busy body I would have told her to call the police. I would have waited until they got there and then handed them the keys to my car and had them open it. When they opened the car I would have filed harrassment charges. It's unfortunately the only way she'll learn to keep her nose to herself. In the meantime, stay away from her for your own safety and sanity.


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you for your advice... I think shes a danger to everybody ironically she had a T-Shirt on with C.O.P.S. LOL.. I find it really bizarre to have that little dent nonetheless..


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's what my dashboard looks like. It's normal? 

The lady is definitely not normal. She needs to mind her own business. If she calls the cops on you for taking pictures of your own car, let her make a yahoo out of herself. It'll take 2 seconds to find out you're on the level, and she's off-kilter.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with your dash. 
looks pretty much the same as what I have. 

as for that lady, stay away from here as much as possible just to be on the safe side. 



cheers!
phantom


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I see it (i think) in the second picture but not the first. Yeah, it would probably bug me too!


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Dash looks normal however I can't say that about the lady who made the comments. You should post her photo!!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't post her photo - if she finds out she'll completely lose it. She also will have a legitimate reason to file a complaint and whatever you do you don't want to give her that. I would try to find out more about her from her neighbors to figure out if this is normal for her.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I noticed that little dent in mine just the other day. Weird.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks normal.. mine is the same


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

What you took a picture of is just a part of the dash that is bent to make a distinction between the center stack and the driver oriented position/gauges/etc.


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

I think the interior shot picture is quite misleading but if you look at the picture I took from outside you'll see a blemish on the bend if you look closer.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

OH the thumbnail sized indent? Only thing I can think of is going to the dealer and complaining..


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes thats it, You're right it's worth a try and I'll keep you posted. I think the smallest things are the biggest annoyances and everytime I sit in the car by nature I start looking at it... Have a good day!


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

I mean, if worst comes to worst go to a local bodyshop and see how much they would charge to replace the upper portion of the dash. That or purchase and do it yourself


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Lets see if chevrolet will do it first. It's clearly a defect with their product and they need to rectify it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Jupiterpa said:


> I think the interior shot picture is quite misleading but if you look at the picture I took from outside you'll see a blemish on the bend if you look closer.


I see it now! My mistake! 

Bring it up with your dealer. The worse they can say is "nothing wrong".


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Jupiterpa said:


> Lets see if chevrolet will do it first. It's clearly a defect with their product and they need to rectify it.


oh i know, I was just saying, at last resort


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Lets see what my local dealer says tomorrow  thanks all...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jupiterpa said:


> Lets see what my local dealer says tomorrow  thanks all...




Jupiterpa,
I understand your concern with this. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi All,

So I went to my local dealership and showed one of the service associates the dint in the dashboard, his initial response was oh thats small and I can't even see it on certain angles then said Chevrolet woundn't even honor anything like that. He said that I would need to come back and see the service director as he would be the final decider whether it would be repaired or not. 

Quite disappointing but I hope the Service director can help...
Aaron.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Try calling Chevrolet if the local dealer isn't any help. If they see it but refuse to repair it, definitely complain! Somebody else will notice that dent too if you ever sell/trade the car.


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for your advice i'll go at Lunchtime and see what they say.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

update? I am hoping the best for you


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi there,

Sorry for the lack of update but everytime I've tried to go to the dealer theres something thats come up. I will endeavor to go at Lunchtime tomorrow because I'm not letting this go. I've also got to go for my recall notice when I have chance. I hope you're well.

Thanks,
Aaron.


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello All,
Well I went back to Readman Toll Chevrolet and spoke to the service associate who told me to speak to their Service director and he said the person is in a meeting and you can wait but he's doesnt know how long it would take. I said to him can't you progress with it yourself and he responded I can't see anything so he would be the only one who says Yes or No. What a waste of a visit... don't know what to do now...


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

On a side note I've just left a voicemail for the Vice President of the dealership I purchased the car from to see if he can help.


----------

